# 69 400 engine rebuild power/horsepower question.....



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am getting ready to start tearing down my 400 Pontiac in my 69 GTO. I am trying to come up with my game plan for the rebuild. I am considering putting a 4.25 stroker kit in it and boring it .035. I am leaving the stock heads on the car. It it really worth putting the money into a stroker kit in the engine and is it going to give me that much more power, or should I just bore and hone the block. Any responses would help. Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

depends on your heads but the answers are yes....you will wind up with a 461 (if it's a virgin block) and yes it will put out around 100+ more hp than a stock 400 build depending on heads and cam


----------

